# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية التحليل الأساسي التعليمي Fundamental Analysis  تعلم العمل في البورصة الدولية للعملات  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## mostafa elbendary

تعلم العمل في البورصة الدولية للعملات:021: 
اشتر مئات الآلاف من العملات الدولية بمئات الدولارات فقط ! 
تعلم الفوركس ! 
Forex trading , trading systems , trading Platforms , trading strategies   
نعم يمكنك العمل في أي بورصة في العالم وأنت في بيتك أو في مكتبك . 
يمكنك أن تشتري سلع تفوق قيمتها مئتي ضعف رأسمالك وتحتفظ بالربح كاملاً لك وكأنك دفعت ثمنها كاملاً !. 
نعم مئتي ضعف رأسمالك , لم تخطئ في القراءة !  
يمكنك الحصول على الربح سواءاً ارتفعت الأسعار أم انخفضت .
يمكنك العمل في أي وقت تشاء على مدار 24 ساعة في اليوم . 
forex , trading , stock , charts , margin , euro , usd , aud , nzd , gdp , jpy, fx , consultants ,daily , intraday swing , dugi , candle stick , interbank , quotes , recommendation , prediction , forecast , news , risk , management , trade
exchange , funds , hedge , online , islamic , arabic , gulf , deposite , accounts , mini 
فوركس، بورصة ،فوركس العملات، الأسهم ، بورصة ، فوركس ، العملات، مضاربة ،بورصة العملات ،بورصات، فوركس، تعلم البورصات، تعلم الأسهم، تعلم الفوركس، بورصة ، أسهم ، تعلم المضاربة ،فوركس ،بورصات، عملات،عملة،أسهم ،فوركس،بورصة الفوركس،مضاربة،بورصة،فوركس،مبادئ الفوركس،عملة،عملات،تعلم العملات،مضاربة فوركس ،فوركس،بورصات،أسهم،سهم،تعلم الأسهم،بورصة الأسهم،فوركس،مبادئ الفوركس 
هل هناك خطأ أو خدعة ما في ذلك ؟ 
اطلاقاً .. أن ما ذكرناه قبل قليل يحدث يومياً مع ملايين المتعاملين في البورصات العالمية على اختلاف أنواعها و أماكنها وهو ما يسمى بالمتاجرة في البورصات بنظام الهامش trading on margined basis وهي طريقة تمكنك من شراء أي سلعة من السلع التي يتم تداولها في البورصات الدولية بدفع جزء بسيط جداً جداً من قيمتها ثم بيعها والحصول على الربح كاملاً لك وكأنك قمت بدفع قيمتها بالكامل ! 
يتم ذلك في بورصات الأسهم Stocks وبورصة العملات الدولية Forex وبورصات السلع الأساسية Commodities مثل بورصة الذهب والفضة والبلاتين أو بورصة البترول الخام وغيرها الكثير عن طريق برامج تداول عالمية 
Forex trading Platforms. 
ويتم ذلك بمليارات الدولارات يومياً وفي مختلف دول العالم .. 
فالمتاجرة بالبورصات العالمية بنظام الهامش هي فرصة رائعة لأي شخص تمكنه من تحقيق أرباح هائلة تفوق رأسماله المدفوع عشرات المرات وفي فترة قد لا تستغرق بضع ساعات ! 
وهذا يحدث كل يوم مع ملايين المتداولين في مختلف أنحاء العالم . 
والمشكلة أن هناك الكثير من الناس لا يعلم كيف يتم ذلك فضلاً على أن هناك الكثير من الناس لا يعلمون بمجرد وجود هذا الأسلوب في العمل في البورصات العالمية !. 
تواجه الشخص العادي غير المتخصص في المجال الإقتصادي عقبتان أساسيتان تمنعانه حتى من مجرد التفكير بالعمل في البورصات الدولية 
المعرفة .. ورأس المال . 
فعلى الرغم من كثرة المصادر المتخصصة في موضوع الاستثمار في البورصات إلا أنها موجه للمتخصصين وأصحاب الخبرة في التعامل مع البورصات والتداول فيها حيث يتم استخدام مفردات ومصطلحات يصعب على الشخص العادي فهمها ومعرفة المقصود منها . 
أما المصادر الموجه لغير المتخصصين فهي قليلة وتتطلب بعض المعرفة أيضاً ! . 
ماذا عن الأشخاص الذين ليست لديهم أدنى فكرة عن البورصات والعمل فيها ؟ 
ماذا عن الأشخاص الذين في حاجة لتعلم أساسيات العمل في البورصات ؟ 
لن تجد سوى قلة قليلة جداً من مصادر تعليم الأشخاص الذين ليست لديهم أدنى فكرة عن البورصات والعمل فيها وهي إن وجدت فهي باهظة الثمن ويصعب على أغلبية الناس الحصول عليها . 
فمثلاً دورة تعليمية في التعامل مع البورصات للمبتدئين مدتها أسبوعين أو ثلاث قد تكلف في المتوسط 2000 دولار أمريكي ! 
وهو ليس بالمبلغ الهين الذي يمكن لأي شخص دفعه لمجرد تعلم أساسيات التعامل مع البورصات . 
هذا عند الحديث عن المصادر باللغة الإنجليزية , أما عند الحديث عن مصادر تعلم الأساسيات باللغة العربية فهي بكل بساطة معدومة كلياً .! 
لذا يظل التعامل مع البورصات العالمية والمتاجرة فيها أمراً مقصوراً على أصحاب الخبرة والتخصص . 
ولأن أغلبية الناس يفتقرون للمعرفة عن عالم البورصات فهم يظنون بأن العمل في البورصات الدولية يتطلب رأسمالاً هائلاً وامكانيات مادية غير متاحة سوى لأصحاب الملايين . 
وهذا غير صحيح على الإطلاق ! 
حيث يمكنك ببضعة مئات من الدولارات أن تبدأ العمل في البورصات الدولية بل وفي أضخم بورصة على الإطلاق بورصة العملات الدولية الفوركس   
نعم ببضعة مئات من الدولارات يمكنك أن تبدأ بشراء وبيع ما يعادل مئات اللآلاف من العملات الدولية ويمكنك أن تحتفظ بالربح الناتج من المتاجرة بالعملات كاملاً لك وكأنك تمتلك مئات الآلاف من هذه العملات فعلياً .! 
هل سمعت عن الأشخاص الذين كونوا ثروات هائلة من عملهم في البورصات العالمية وبفترة قصيرة جداً ؟ 
هل سمعت عن الأشخاص الذين لم يكونوا يملكون شئ ثم في بضعة أشهر أصبحوا من أصحاب الملايين ؟ 
هل تتصور أن هذه الملايين قد هبطت عليهم من السماء ؟ 
بالطبع لا .. بل كل ما هنالك أن هؤلاء الأشخاص يعلمون ما لا تعلمه أنت ! 
فهم يتعاملون في البورصات الدولية بأضعاف أضعاف إمكاناتهم ويجنون أرباحاً هائلة خلال بضعة ساعات ثم يكررون هذا العمل يومياً فيصبحوا من أصحاب الملايين في بضعة أشهر !! 
هكذا وبكل بساطة ! 
ولكي تتمكن من العمل بطريقتهم فعليك أن تتعلم ما كان خافياً عنك من أساليب العمل في البورصات الدولية بنظام الهامش وهو الأسلوب الشائع والشرعي والقانوني في المتاجرة بالبورصات العالمية بشكل عام وفي أضخم بورصة على الإطلاق .. بورصة العملات الدولية . 
نعم يمكنك أنت الآن ومهما كانت امكانياتك المادية محدودة من العمل في البورصة الدولية للعملات والاستفادة من هذه الفرصة الرائعة في تحقيق الأرباح المادية الكبيرة بأسرع وقت ممكن . 
لا يهم إن لم تكن تملك رأس المال الضخم فعن طريق العمل بنظام الهامش سيكون رأس المال هو آخر ما تهتم به! 
ولا يهم إن كانت ظروفك لا تسمح لك بالتفرغ في العمل بالبورصة .. فأنت ستعمل من منزلك أو مكتبك أو من أي مكان آخر في العالم طالما أن لديك جهاز كمبيوتر واتصال بالإنترنت 
كما يمكنك العمل في أي ساعة تشاء في الليل أو النهار فبورصة العملات مفتوحة طوال أربع وعشرين ساعة فيما عدا يومي السبت والأحد . 
وكل ما تحتاج إليه هو المعرفة .. 
لابد أن تتعلم أساسيات العمل بنظام الهامش والخطوات العملية لبدء المتاجرة في البورصة الدولية للعملات . 
لقد كان ذلك صعباً عليك في السابق فأنت لا توجد لديك أدنى فكرة عن العمل في البورصات وليست لديك أي خلفية اقتصادية ولا تعلم ماذا عليك أن تفعل ولا تعلم كيف تبدأ . 
قد تحاول أن تتعلم ولكنك لا تجد المصادر التي تساعدك على الفهم خطوة بخطوة كشخص مبتدئ من الصفر ! 
فكلما حاولت أن تتعلم وجدت الأمر معقد ويكاد لا يفهم ! 
وهو ليس بالأمر المعقد على الإطلاق فالعمل بالبورصات العالمية لا يتطلب ذكاء خاص ولا يتطلب أن تكون متخصصاً في الاقتصاد . 
الأ تعلم أن هناك الكثير من التجار الناجحين في مختلف المجالات وهم لا يعرفون حتى القراءة والكتابة ؟ 
أليس ذلك موجوداً على أرض الواقع ؟ 
نعم يمكنك أن تعمل في البورصة الدولية للعملات ودون الحاجة لرأسمال ودون الحاجة لأن تكون متخصصاً في المجال الإقتصادي , كل ما ينقصك هو المعرفة .. 
والمعرفة قوة .. 
هنا يأتي دور الكتاب الإليكتروني الأول في موضوعة باللغة العربية "تعليم الفوركس للعرب Forex 4 arab " والذي سيأخذ بيدك خطوة خطوة لتعلم أسرار العمل بالبورصة الدولية للعملات الفوركس من البداية وحتى النهاية . 
سيأخذك هذا الكتاب خطوة خطوة من نقطة الصفر وحتى تصبح مؤهلاً تماماً لتشق طريقك في عالم الأسواق المالية الدولية .. 
عالم البورصات ..  
لن تحتاج لدفع 2000 دولار أمريكي لتعلم أساسيات العمل في البورصة الدولية للعملات في دورات الفوركس 
أو استراتيجيات الفوركس. 
ولن تحتاج لتمضي شهوراً على شبكة الإنترنت بحثاً عن المعلومات عن هذا الموضوع لتكتشف بعد الجهد المضني أن الأمر لم يزد سوى تعقيداً بالنسبة لك .! 
فهذا الكتاب - والذي لن تجد شبيه له في الموضوع باللغة العربية وفي أي مكان - مخصص للأشخاص الذين ليست لديهم أي فكرة في العمل بالبورصات بل لمن لا يعلم ما هي البورصة أصلاً !! 
فبأخذك خطوه خطوة وعن طريق الأمثلة التوضيحة المبسطة ستفهم كل شئ وبكل بساطة .. 
وستفاجأ بمدى بساطة ووضوح الموضوع الذي كنت تظنه شديد التعقيد ! 
ستفهم ماهي البورصات وستتمكن من فهم الأخبار الذي تسمعها عن الأسواق المالية في وسائل الإعلام والتي لم تكن تفهم منها إلا القليل ! 
والأهم من ذلك أنك ستجد أمامك الباب مفتوحاً على مصراعية للحصول على أرباح هائلة وبفترة لا تتجاوز الساعات ودون الحاجة سوى لبضع مئات من الدولارات هي التي ستعمل بها وستتاجر بها في شراء وبيع ما يصل إلى مئتي ضعف رأسمالك من العملات الدولية عن طريق المتاجرة بنظام الهامش والذي ستفهمه تماماً بعد قراءتك للجزء الأول من هذا الكتاب !   
ولنأخذ مثالاً عن صفقة ممكن أن تتم يوميا في سوق الفوركس 
تشتري يورو ( عملة الإتحاد الأوروبي ) بما يعادل 100000 دولار 
بعد بضع ساعات يرتفع اليورو 100 نقطة 
تبيع اليورو الذي اشتريته 
يكون ربحك 1000 دولار أمريكي خلال بضعة ساعات 
تحصل على هذا الربح كاملاً لك 
هل لا بد أن يكون لديك 100 الف دولار لتقوم بهذه الصفقة 
لا 
كل ما هو مطلوب منك أن يكون في حسابك ما يعادل 500 دولار أمريكي* 
لن يتم خصم هذا المبلغ بل سيحجز مؤقتا وسيعود لك بعد الانتهاء من الصفقة بصرف النظر عن نتيجتها ! 
يمكنك أن تشتري أضعاف ذلك ليكون ربحك أضعاف ما ربحته في الصفقة السابقة كما يمكنك تكرار هذه الصفقة عدة مرات في اليوم !  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
* هذا المبلغ كفيل بفتح الصفقة ولكن لابد أن يكون في حسابك أكثر من هذا المبلغ لتتمكن من الاستمرار في الصفقة . 
* لا ينصح بالعمل في بورصة العملات بأقل من 1000 دولار . 
استراتيجيات الفوركس الممكن تعلمها في بع دورات وكورسات الفوركس هي مخصصة لمن لا يملكون الوقت للتعلم واكتشاف خطط وأستراتيجيات مربحة للتداول في الفوركس فيلجئون لدورة او كورس فوركس لاختصار وقت التعلم 
كتب الفوركس كثيرة باللغات الاجنبية وكتب التحليل الفني كذلك لانه علم واسع يمكنك من الوصول الي هدفك بعدة طرق لانهائية 
forex , trading , stock , charts , margin , euro , usd , aud , nzd , gdp , jpy, fx , consultants ,daily , intraday swing , dugi , candle stick , interbank , quotes , recommendation , prediction , forecast , news , risk , management , trade
exchange , funds , hedge , online , islamic , arabic , gulf , deposite , accounts , mini  
مثل هذه الصفقة يقوم بها ملايين المستثمرين يومياً في مختلف أنحاء العالم وعلى مدار الساعة وبمختلف أنواع البورصات الدولية 
بنوك .. مؤسسات مالية ضخمة .. ومستثمرين أفراد...

----------


## abunawaf9

يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## omarhossam

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الطرح الرائع

----------


## Aufi84

ماهي افضل الشركات للتداول من حيث الأمان؟

----------


## Gisto

سوق الفوركس هو أكبر سوق تداول عملات عبر الإنترنت ذو استثمارات ضخمة بشكل يومي. أنا موجود في هذا المجال منذ وقت طويل وأنا أقوم بعمل رائع هنا. سأقدم لكم المساعدة يا جماعة من خلال تقديم الاستشارات بأفضل طريقة ممكنة. شكرًا!

----------


## Gisto

يُعرف التداول الدولي للعملات أيضًا بتداول الفوركس. حيث يتم تداول أزواج العملات مع بعضها البعض. يستخدم المتداول عملة واحدة لشراء أخرى ويبيعها مرة أخرى عندما يكون الوقت مناسبًا مما يحقق له الربح نظرًا لأن قيمة العملات غالبًا ما ترتفع أو تنخفض.

----------

